# 1994 Nissan D21 2WD Vehicle Speed Sensor HELP!!



## furrychimp (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all,

My speedometer stopped working so I checked codes and the VSS has failed. I purchased a new VSS and attempted to install but ran into problems. 

My Nissan is old, it's a 94, 2WD. Upon locating the old VSS, I noticed it was corroded and in horrible shape. I attempted to remove the old VSS and found that I could not "pull" it out of the tranny, no matter how hard I tried. A friend of mine managed to shift the old VSS clockwise about 1/2 an inch...but that is all the movement we've gotten out of the old unit.

Does anyone have any advice for removal? Any tools / tricks? I have tried just about everything...

Please help! :wtf:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

straighten it back to set position and take a break from it..

make sure you are in fact at the right part..

look at the new on and determine how it is to be installed and or removed..

then try again ..


----------



## furrychimp (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks - I'm positive its the right part. 

I've looked at the new part, it seems that it is to slide into place and is held there by a small set screw. .... 

Frustrating.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have an old flat bar that i ground a u n the long part..

i used a regular work bench grinder so it was 3/8ths to 1/2...u


----------

